# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Beres Hammon in New Haven this week

## Mrs Wilson

Anyone going to see Beres Hammond this Thursday in New Haven?  My first Beres concert was last February in Negril -- not much could beat that!  But I'm looking forward to this too!  Anyone else going to be there?

----------


## Reggae Roy

We were planning on going to this show, but I can't get Friday off from work now.  :Frown: 

We may go to Boston the next night (Fri. June 22). I also just heard that he may be in Hartford, CT on July 5th.

----------


## Gi-Love

Yes!!! and can't wait!

----------

